# Best pumpkin-flavored recipes?



## scarer123 (4 mo ago)

Looking for the best pumpkin-flavored recipes for my Halloween party this year. Any suggestions?


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Sorry, I don't know of any good ones - beyond sprinkling a little pumpkin pie spice on the morning coffee...or any generic pumpkin pie. But hope this gives the thread a bump and can't wait to see what others come up with!


----------

